# How to share folder on network without run network setup wizard?



## tonyguo (May 8, 2009)

Whenever we try to share folder between computers, we need follow the "network setup wizard" step by step. Is there any command line that do not required interactive check to setup the sharing folder? we have try the following command, but it does not work without run network setup wizard first. any help?

netsh -c firewall set opmode disable
netsh -c firewall set service fileandprint enable
net share test1=d:\xtravision\test1 /UNLIMITED
cacls d:\xtravision\test1 /E /T /C /G Everyone:r
cacls d:\xtravision\test1 /E /T /C /G Administrator:F
cacls d:\xtravision\test1 /E /T /C /G System:F


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you using the same 2 computers all the time or different ones?


----------



## tonyguo (May 8, 2009)

We'll reinstall OS each time before we enable folder sharing. In fact, "network setup wizard" need to be run only once, but we try to avoid this wizard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you set up the same workgroup name turn on file and folder sharing and set the folder to be shared you should be able to do with out a script.

Unless I'm not understanding the problem?


----------



## tonyguo (May 8, 2009)

for the "clean" windows OS( without running network setup wizard), when you right click one folder, choose "Sharing and Security" from menu, in the "Network sharing and security" box, you'll see " If you understand ......" and ask you follow the wizard. We don't want run any GUI to enable folder sharing. we do need a script file to do it automatically. THanks for any help.


----------

